# 1964 Pontiac Tempest Le Mans stock differential ratio?



## GIA1964 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a 1964 Tempest Le Mans 2 door Pillar Post Coupe and I'm having trouble determining the stock rear axle ratio. The rear axle is the stock 10 bolt 8.2 open rear end. If this helps, the car came stock with a 326 V8 and 2 speed automatic transmission. I am thinking a 3.08 or 3.23 ring and pinion. GM stamped the passenger side axle tube with the gear ratio but I cannot locate the stamping. Afer all, the car is 50 years old and about 99% original. Any input or help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## spuzzy (Sep 11, 2014)

Mine's a 64 Lemans convertible with a 326 and 2 spd automatic with a 8.2" and a 2.56 and its bone stock


----------

